# Zwei oder mehr S7 über Wlan?



## Gecht (19 Juli 2008)

Es geht um eine Kommunikation eines Shuttles mit der Basis, Wlan vorhanden.
CPU: 2x 313C-2DP, weiteres Shuttle in Planung.

Suche nach einer günstigen Lösung um zwei oder mehrere SPS über Wlan Daten austauschen zu lassen. Vorraussetzung ist aber auch, dass man die SPSen über Wlan programmieren kann. Alle Ideen sind willkommen.

Ich liebäugle mit dem Net link Pro von Helmholz. Können diese ein MPI Netzwerk direkt untereinander aufbauen (so eine Art Globaldatenaustausch), oder brauche ich eine Art Server dazu?


----------



## Ralle (19 Juli 2008)

Schreib doch lieber, du liebäugelst mit dem NetLinkPro von Deltalogic (Hardware ist baugleich), dann bekommst du noch schneller Infos, von den Deltalogic-Herren, welch hier im Forum ja recht aktiv sind. 

Ich besitze leider nur ein solches Teil, weshalb ich deinen Konstellation nicht testen kann. Mein Laptop hängt jedenfalls recht häufig über WLan an einer SPS, diese auch teilweise über WLan. Aber das ist dann reine S7-Kommunikation. Um eine SPS ans WLan zu bringen nutzen wir ein LinkSys-WLan-Routerpärchen, eins am Firmennetzwerk, eins an der SPS. Die beiden Geräte müssen zueinander passen, dann funzt das. Aber wie gesagt, bisher ist immer nur der Step7-Manager am Start gewesen.


----------



## Gecht (20 Juli 2008)

Ich liebäugle mit dem NetlinkPro von Deltalogic.

Ich habe auch einen solchen Adapter zum progen im Netzwerk und bin saumässig zufrieden damit, daher meine Idee.
Von wem die Teile nachher kommen ist mir egal. Und der Support gilt ja auch als kaufentscheident.
Ausserdem ist das Projekt gleich bei Deltalogic um die Ecke, die können dann gleich zur InBe kommen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juli 2008)

So eine Art Globaldatenautausch (SPS-getriggert) ist mit den NetLink PROs nicht machbar. Dies liegt an den unterschiedlichen Sende-Bausteinen und Mengengerüsten und Kombinationen (MPI <-> PB, 300 <-> 400, ..). Um Daten zwischen den Steuerungen auszutauschen, wird ein "Server", d.h. ein kleines PC-Programm benötigt, das dies vornimmt. Um wieviel Daten und welche Zeitanforderungen geht es denn?


----------



## Gecht (20 Juli 2008)

Die Zeitanforderung ist nicht kritisch, ich werde keine sensiblen Daten übertragen. (das Shuttle ist minimum 2min unterwegs)

Zum Datenumfang: Ich denke mal ein DW mit Bits genügt, für Daten denke ich sollten 16 INT genügen. Könnte ich da mit einer Sekunde hinkommen?
Zur Netzwerktopologie kann ich leider nichts sagen, die ist bestehend. Wird im Feld vom Personal für Handscanner genutzt.

Im Endausbau ist bestimmt ein OPC Server gefordert um Statistiken abzufragen. Gibt es einen OPC Server der Daten gleich umkopiert?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juli 2008)

Also die Sekunde sollte im Normalfall für rund 32 Bytes genügen. Wie es natürlich bei WLan mit Störungen oder Retries aussieht, muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden. Bei guten Verbindungen ist dies sicher kein Problem. 
Ob das Datenumkopieren direkt im OPC-Server laufen kann weiß ich nicht. Notfalls muss es ein Client entsprechend anstoßen.


----------



## Maxl (20 Juli 2008)

Eine denkbare (Server-lose) Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Produkt von Pro-Face.

Die Firma Pro-Face ist zwar in erster Linie für ihre Touch-Panels bekannt. Was wenige wissen ist, dass 2 oder mehr Pro-Face Panels auch direkt miteinander über Ethernet Kommunizieren und Variablen miteinander austauschen können.
Das geht soweit, dass die Panels Variablen ihrer jeweiligen SPSen miteinander austauschen können.

Da es vermutlich aber das sprichwörtliche "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" wäre, wenn Du jetzt auf beiden Seiten Touch-Panels einbaust, gibt es den sogenannten Factory-Gateway FGW. Das Ding besitzt die gleichen Kommunikations-Funktionen wie die Panels, allerdings ohne Bildschirm. Was in jedem Fall interessant ist, ist die Tatsache, dass der Factory-Gateway nicht nur S7-MPI kann, sondern auch eine ganze Reihe anderer SPS-Protokolle (Omron, AB, Schneider, Saia usw.) beherrscht.

Für die eigentliche WLAN-Übertragung sind dann "normale" WLAN-Geräte verwendbar.
Wichtig bei der ganzen Aktion ist aber in jedem eine ordentliche Überwachung der Kommunikation (inkl. Messung der Signallaufzeit), da die ganze Geschichte nicht deterministisch ist.

www.pro-face.de
die Beschreibung gibts leider nur in Englisch http://www.pro-face.com/product/fgw/fgw.htm

Ach ja: die Programmierung per WLAN funktioniert allerdings nicht, falls dies  ein k.o. Kriterium ist. 



Eine weitere (serverlose) Variante wäre der der INAT Echolink.
Das Ding ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber es bietet einen noch umfangreicheren Funktionsumfang als das Factory-Gateway von Pro-Face.

Bei dem Gerät ist aber davon auszugehen, dass zumindest eine der beiden Steuerungen eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle haben muss (also in dem Fall besser die Stationäre).

Der Zugriff mit Step 7 sollte problemlos möglich sein.

www.inat.de



Nüchtern betrachtet frage ich mich, ob nicht preislich eine Variante mit CP343-1 Lean die günstigste wäre. Denn egal wie Du es drehst - um WLAN kommst Du nicht herum - also die WLAN Access Points brauchst Du sowieso.
- Ein Netlink kostet Dich knapp 500 EUR - für den Datenaustausch musst Du Dir noch irgendwas basteln.
- das Pro-Face Factory-Gateway schlägt sicher auch mit 600 EUR oder mehr zu Buche (ich kenne da keine Preise).
- der Echolink kostet meines Wissens nach mehr als 1000 EUR (und Du brauchst zumindest einen davon + 1 Ethernet-CP)
- ein Lean-CP kommt auf knappe 700 EUR - und mittels  RFC1006 Send-Receive-Kommunikation lässt sich problemlos eine Verbindung zwischen 2 SPSen aufbauen - die Möglichkeit zum Programmierung mit Step 7 gibts sozusagen "gratis" dazu.




mfg Maxl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juli 2008)

Soweit ich informiert bin, können die Teile nur MPI mit 187,5 kB und nicht PB. Stimmt das?


----------



## Maxl (20 Juli 2008)

welche? die von Pro-Face?
MPI geht bis 187,5 MPit/s; für Profibus ist ein Feldbus Adapter notwendig.


Die Stärke ist hier auch sicherlich nicht die Geschwindigkeit, sondern die Universalität. Es gibt noch einen passenden OPC-Server dazu und Tools ähnlich Accon Easylog zum einfachen Aufzeichnen von Daten mit Excel oder Access. Wird hauptsächlich genutz, wenn 2 verschiedee Welten kommunizieren müssen bzw. zur Anbindung von verschiedenen (teilweise sehr alten) Steuerungen an BDE-Systeme usw.



mfg Maxl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juli 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> welche? die von Pro-Face?


Sowohl Pro-Face als auch Echolink.


----------



## Gecht (20 Juli 2008)

Danke Maxl und Rainer.

@Maxl: Viel Material zum sichten, aber so wie deine Preisaufstellung war, und progen ist ein KO-Kr., kommt nur ein Netlink oder ein CP in Frage.

@Rainer: Gibts nicht einen OPC von DL, kann der das?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juli 2008)

Das kann der OPC-Server nicht direkt. Diese Funktionalität muss ein Client übernehmen.


----------



## Gecht (20 Juli 2008)

Ich wäge gerade NetLink vs CP ab, vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja unterstützen.

NetLink: Billiger auf ersten Blick, aber OPC-Server mit OPC-Client, also Folgekosten, aber offen für Weiterausbau. Ich muss die Kommunikation selber stricken, wenn Server ausfällt, dann keine Kom. Denke gerade an CoDeSys-Runtime auf Server, hat CoDeSys nicht auch einen OPC-Server. Wie läuft der mit NetLink? 

CP: Hab mit diesem CP keine Erfahrung, wie ist das Handling? Kommunikation wird zum grössten Teil vom CP gehandelt, Kom. läuft auch ohne Server. Zuerst kein Server nötig, im Endausbau aber sowieso OPC-Server. Wie arbeitet diese CP mit OPC zusammen? 

mfg
Gert


----------



## Maxl (20 Juli 2008)

Also wenn programmieren per WLAN kein k.o.-Kriterium ist, dann bleibt meiner Meinung nach auch die Pro-Face Lösung ein Thema.

Der Preisunterschied zwischen CP, Netlink und FGW relativiert sich schnell, wenn man heutige Stundensätze ansieht und die Arbeitszeit die man reinstecken muss um die eine oder andere Lösung in die Gänge zu bekommen. Die WLAN-Infrastruktur lass in meiner "Kalkulation" mal außen vor, da sie bei allen Lösungen gebraucht wird.

1. Der CP um EUR 700 bietet mal eine grundsätzliche Anbindung ans LAN. Mit ihm lassen sich bis zu 8 Verbindungen projektieren (wie das geht, dazu komm ich noch) - also mit max. 8 anderen Teilnehmern Daten austauschen. Die Treiber fürs PG hat Step 7 von vornherein dabei. Es ist auch möglich, zeitgleich auf mehrere CPs und daran unterlagerte Steuerungen zuzugreifen. Einen OPC-Server kannst Du immer noch dranhängen - soclhe die den CP343 unterstützen gibts wie Sand am Meer.
Die Kommunikation zwischen 2 Steuerungen ist normalerweise eine Sache von 5-6 Netzwerken FUP auf jeder Seite, maximal 240 Bytes mit Laufzeiten im Bereich < 500 ms - wenn man Erfahrung hat eine Sache auf ca. 2 Stunden.

2. Beim Netlink um knappe 500 EUR musst Du noch den OPC-Server dazurechnen (nicht unbedingt, wenn Du den später sowieso brauchst). Außerdem musst Du Dir noch eine Applikation schreiben. Bei einem angenommenen Stundensatz von EUR 40 die Du Deinen Arbeitgeber kostest darfst Du also maximal 12 Stunden an Deiner OPC-Client-Applikation basteln. Mit etwas Erfahrung in VB oder C# sollte das aber zu schaffen sein.

3. Beim FGW von Pro-Face ist etwas Konfigurationsarbeit notwendig, damit die Kommunikation funktioniert - hat man das schon mal gemacht, sollte das (evtl. mit Unterstützung durch Pro-Face) aber auch innerhalb ein paar Stunden laufen (am Pro-Face Seminar, wo's ein Support-Mann vorgeführt hat, lief es binnen 20 Minuten - die meiste Arbeit dürfte also das Installieren der Software und das Einlesen in die Doku sein).

Rechnet man diese Zeit also auf, halten sich alle 3 Lösungen preislich sicherlich wie Waage.


Noch kurz zum Thema Kommunikation zwischen 2 S7 mittels CP: Du projektierts in NetPro eine Verbindung (Iso-on-TCP). Im Anwenderprogramm werden dann die Bausteine AG_SEND und AG_REDV für die Send-Receive Kommunikation genutzt. Nutzt man einen Zeit-Trigger (z.B. jede Sekunde die Daten senden), so kann man unter umständen mit 2 Netzwerken Programm auskommen. Will man das maximale aus der Verbindung rausholen, muss man ein bisschen mehr programmieren.

@Rainer: Nix für ungut, Netlink ist ein Super Ding, aber in dem Fall erscheint mir der Lean-CP als sinnvollste Variante.


mfg Maxl


----------

